# Mullah Omar for President!



## Brooklynben (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hamid Karzai says Taliban chief Mullah Omar can run for Afghan presidency *
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ullah-Omar-can-run-for-Afghan-presidency.html

Mullah Omar has been wanted by the U.S. State Department since October 2001. There's a ten million dollar reward on his head. He sheltered Osama bin Laden and al-Qaeda killers in the years prior to the September 11 attacks. He further had a hand in the planning of the 911 attacks, and is currently directing the Taliban's ongoing war against the U.S.-led NATO forces.

No problem!  When Mullah Omar takes over, I'm sure the U.S. political spin masters will give the occasion a snappy name like; "Afghan Spring!"

Just last month, Barack Hussein Obama used the NATO summit to press Afghan leader Hamid Karzai to engage with greater urgency with the Taliban about a political settlement in Afghanistan.  Obama doesn't seem to particularly care what kind of deal is struck nor what kind of threat might be left behind.

This past weekend Obama declared that Afghanistan was a "major non-NATO ally." The non-NATO ally declaration allows for streamlined defense cooperation, more money, expedited purchasing ability of American equipment, and easier export control regulations.  The way things are heading, this should also make Mullah Omar very happy.

So... following this new enlightened path of reasoning..... if we can just get the damned gun-ho reactionary Brits to stop constantly arresting all those poor misunderstood 'peace loving' Muslims around the Olympic venue, we could all continue on in this wonderful world where sunshine and lolly-pops fall out our asses.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2012)

"Mullah Omar, Afghan President" reads a lot like "Battery acid by L'Oreal."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2012)

Things didn't go so well for Afghanistan- or for us- the last time Omar was in charge of Afghanistan.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2012)

Good idea, we can accidentally whack him while he is at a campaign rally.


----------



## dknob (Jul 12, 2012)

no way this guy is still alive


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2012)

dknob said:


> no way this guy is still alive


 
That doesn't mean he still can't win an election in Afghanistan ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to create an online pseudo identity and run for Afghan President from here.  I'll pay some schmuck there to go to rally's dressed in a burka and if he gets "offed", I hire his cousin.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2012)

dknob said:


> no way this guy is still alive


 
I think he's the Deputy Chief of Operations for the ISI.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I think he's the Deputy Chief of Operations for the ISI.


 
Yeah, Siraj Haqqani needs him to take that "prez of Afghanistan" gig so Siraj can move up to DCO.


----------



## Brill (Jul 12, 2012)

dknob said:


> no way this guy is still alive


 
Dude, I no shit just saw him at Wal-Mart in Karachi a few hours ago.  He was in the electronics section looking at a Nickleback cassette tape.  I don't judge his choice of technology.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, Siraj Haqqani needs him to take that "prez of Afghanistan" gig so Siraj can move up to DCO.


 
Siraj is into more evil shit than Dick Cheney.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait, when did he have a role in the actual planning of the New York attacks?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> Dude, I no shit just saw him at Wal-Mart in Karachi a few hours ago. He was in the electronics section looking at a Nickleback cassette tape. I don't judge his choice of technology.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Wait, when did he have a role in the actual planning of the New York attacks?


 
I don't know if he planned them, but he knew of them and asked AlQ/ UBL to take out Massoud as a result.


----------



## Brill (Jul 12, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know if he planned them, but he knew of them and asked AlQ/ UBL to take out Massoud as a result.


 
C'mon...cite some references or I will call you out for reposting blogosphere nonsense.


----------



## QC (Jul 12, 2012)

Reading the braille, Karzai will step aside and become Minerals Minister, AKA Minister for Chinese Investment.


----------



## pardus (Jul 13, 2012)

This is good news. As soon as Omar steps outside we whack the cunt.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know if he planned them, but he knew of them and asked AlQ/ UBL to take out Massoud as a result.


 
I don't recall reading that. All I've read is that AQ and the Taliban had a very testy relationship and AQ were making pains of themselves and didn't trust the Afghanis at all. I don't see any reason why Omar would even care about the attacks in all honesty.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't remember reading the Omar asked AQ specifically to take out Massoud, Massoud was as much AQ's enemy as he was Omar's.  But doing it right before the attacks probably ensured that Omar was going to be a lot less pissy about it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2012)

lindy said:


> C'mon...cite some references or I will call you out for reposting blogosphere nonsense.


 


SpitfireV said:


> I don't recall reading that. All I've read is that AQ and the Taliban had a very testy relationship and AQ were making pains of themselves and didn't trust the Afghanis at all. I don't see any reason why Omar would even care about the attacks in all honesty.


 
The Taliban facilitated the travel of Mohammed Atta and 3 other hijackers from Pakistan to Afghanistan and handled their accomodations in both Quetta and Kandahar.

As early as Oct. 1999 the CIA's Counterterrorist Center was warned by Massoud that AlQ in Afghanistan was protected/ hosted by the Taliban as well as the links between the two and the ISI.

As early as 1997 the Taliban had attempted to assassinate Massoud using Arab and Pakistani members of AlQ, and it was Arabs working for AlQ who would kill Massoud on 9/9/01. UBL's alliance with the TB is extensively documented.

The rank and file were pissed off at each other from time-to-time and AlQ clearly treated the TB as second class citizens, but the leadership of both organizations were BFF's from Day One and their organizations acted accordingly.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> ...
> 
> The rank and file were pissed off at each other from time-to-time and AlQ clearly treated the TB as second class citizens, but the leadership of both organizations were BFF's from Day One and their organizations acted accordingly.


 
Yep.  Traditionally, the Arabs thought of the Afghans as illiterate thugs, and the Afghans felt the Arabs were weak, soft, dilettants.  They were both right. ;)  I think the higher you went up the the organizations, the less problems there were, but at the middle-management level and below, there appears to have been issues.  Kind of like the relationship between CIA and... well... everyonetheyeverworkwith.


----------

